# em0 / i219-LM - won't run 1000T



## Janusz (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello. I've started using a new machine with an i219-LM network adapter. It uses the em driver and won't go beyond 100Mbit.

Here's the device:

```
em0@pci0:0:31:6:    class=0x020000 card=0x06b71028 chip=0x15b78086 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Ethernet Connection (2) I219-LM'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

I tried upgrading the driver:


```
pkg install intel-em-kmod
```

Modified /boot/loader.conf with:


```
if_em_updated_load="YES"
```

Dmesg is showing successful driver load. Still, the adapter won't go beyond 100Mbit:


```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
    ether 6c:2b:59:ce:54:f3
    inet 10.5.5.33 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.5.5.255
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

System:

```
FreeBSD <name> 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64
```

Switch is a gigabit Draytek Vigor, all cables etc. checked. Any ideas?

Thanks!
Janusz


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2019)

If your cables are good, maybe the switch port is set to 100Mbit?


----------



## Janusz (Sep 6, 2019)

Nope, all ports showing as 1000Mbit. I'm just configuring the machine so booted it up today and oddly the interface came up as 1000T... No changes to anything since I posted yesterday evening. There must be a Murphy's Law variant to cover this scenario.


----------

